# VTR - Viatar CTC Solutions Inc.



## System (25 July 2016)

Viatar CTC Solutions Inc. is a medical technology company focused on developing and marketing products to collect cancer cells for molecular diagnostics by others and as cancer therapy, both of which are based on the principle of  removing blood-borne circulating tumor cells (CTCs). 

It is anticipated that VTR will list on the ASX on 26 July 2016.

http://www.viatarctcsolutions.com


----------

